
Microsoft is discontinuing Cortana consumer skills starting with Windows 10 20H1 - zoomablemind
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-is-discontinuing-cortana-consumer-skills-starting-with-windows-10-20h1/
======
4cao
Link to original announcement:
[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2020/02/28/corta...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2020/02/28/cortana-
in-the-upcoming-windows-10-release-focused-on-your-productivity-with-enhanced-
security-and-privacy/)

Most of it reads like "leveraging proven Microsoft Bob technology," etc. but
basically it boils down to:

> some consumer skills including music, connected home and third-party skills
> will no longer be available

The article helpfully adds that controlling IoT devices will still be possible
but only with an iOS or Android app, not from within Windows.

Separately, Microsoft account login will be required.

